
Show HN: Meta Intelligence – Writing Programs That Write Programs - gsurma
https://towardsdatascience.com/meta-intelligence-writing-programs-that-write-programs-part-1-genetic-evolution-679b65c37c5f
======
YeGoblynQueenne
So this uses an evolutionary algorithm to learn Brainfuck programs that output
strings, taking advantage of the simple set of instructions in the language.

Pairing Brainfuck with evolutionary algorithms is a very nice idea, for sure.
But, the algorithm they show takes half an hour to learn a program that
outputs the word "HI".

That's just mad. Half an hour for two measly letters? Why is that thing so
slow?

